# 1983



## Rich Parsons (Jan 8, 2003)

If this doesn't make you feel old, I don't know what
will. Here's this year's list:

The people who are starting college this (* Last *) fall across
the nation were born in 1983.

They are too young to remember the space shuttle blowing
up.

Their lifetime has always included AIDS.

Bottle caps have always been screw off and plastic.

The CD was introduced the year they were born.

They have always had an answering machine.

They have always had cable.

They cannot fathom not having a remote control.

Jay Leno has always been on the Tonight Show.

Popcorn has always been cooked in the microwave.

They never took a swim and thought about Jaws.

They can't imagine what hard contact lenses are.

They don't know who Mork was or where he was from.

They never heard: "Where's the Beef?", "I'd walk a
mile for a Camel", or "de plane Boss, de plane".

They do not care who shot J. R. and have no idea who
J.R. even is.

Michael Jackson has always been white.

McDonald's never came in Styrofoam containers.

They don't have a clue how to use a typewriter.

Do you feel old yet?

Pass this on to the other old fogies you know and
make their day


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 8, 2003)

I remember reading an article that said the best years to be born demographically in the 20th century were 1939 and 1970 due to the limited amount of people born in those years.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I remember reading an article that said the best years to be born demographically in the 20th century were 1939 and 1970 due to the limited amount of people born in those years. *




Ok Gou,

Explain to this person why it would be better to be born in a year with less people?

I can see less people to compete for jobs, yet after your first job right after high school or college that does not add up in my book.

Still confused


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 8, 2003)

It wasn't my article. However they supposedly based on competition for resources from everything to mating to food.

I just remember it because I happened to be born in one those years.


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks for that, now I _do_  feel old.   I was just about to launch into the day and now I'm just gonna have to hobble back to bed.

Oh and Gou, I think you're wrong about 1970 being one of the best years to be born in, it really should be 1971.  I should know, I was born in it.


----------



## M F (Jan 8, 2003)

1972 was a pretty good year for me.  I didn't feel too old until you posted this and I remembered every last one of the things written.  At least I only know who J.R. was because my mom watched the show religiously.


----------



## Seig (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *If this doesn't make you feel old, I don't know what
> will. Here's this year's list:
> 
> ...


We had a half day of school and they had us all go to the auditorium to watch the news until the busses came.


> *
> Their lifetime has always included AIDS. *


Remember when you thought that was the year's upcoming mega-concerts?  Farm-Aid, Band-Aid, Live-Aid


> *
> Bottle caps have always been screw off and plastic.*


Nor have they made changes from "Pop-Tops"


> *
> The CD was introduced the year they were born.*


Before that it strictly meant Certificate of Deposit.


> *
> They have always had an answering machine.*


What?  No voice-mail?


> *
> They have always had cable.*


and have no idea what UHF or Rabbit Ears were


> *
> They cannot fathom not having a remote control.*


My Dad *ALWAYS* had a remote control for his television, *ME*


> *
> Jay Leno has always been on the Tonight Show.*


The Great Carnac?  Who the heck is that?  Ed McMahon? Oh!  You mean the guy from _Star Search_?  Yes, and he still owes me 10 million dollars


> *
> Popcorn has always been cooked in the microwave.*


Jiffy Pop?


> *
> They never took a swim and thought about Jaws.*


After that, my parents had to inspect the tub before I would get in.


> *
> They can't imagine what hard contact lenses are.*


or why only the rich/cool kids had them.  Nor did they spend an entire class period checking the floor looking for one.


> *
> They don't know who Mork was or where he was from. *


Nor do they believe rainbow suspenders were ever cool.


> *
> They never heard: "Where's the Beef?", "I'd walk a
> mile for a Camel", or "de plane Boss, de plane". *


These are the same kids that never saw a Burger King magic show.  They also do not know that Willard Scott was the original Ronald McDonald or that in the original commercial he said "I know you're not supposed to talk to strangers, kids, but it's ok to talk to me, because I'm Ronald the hamburger loving clown." 


> *
> They do not care who shot J. R. and have no idea who
> J.R. even is.*


Answer:Kristin   They aslo never wished they had shot him because they were sick of hearing about it.  Nor do they remember the nation-wide contest to figure out who it was.


> *
> Michael Jackson has always been white.*


Too easy......Not gunna do it...wouldn't be prudent....at this...JUNCture......


> *
> McDonald's never came in Styrofoam containers.*


and you could "feed your entire family for under 5 dollars!"


> *
> They don't have a clue how to use a typewriter.*


Pre or Post electric?


> *
> Do you feel old yet?*


Nope, I can rememebr the good old days and feel wise.......Don't make me hurt you.


> *
> Pass this on to the other old fogies you know and
> make their day *


And when you seen an army of walkers, canes, and wheel chairs headed your way, do not wonder why......


----------



## Seig (Jan 9, 2003)

They never saw "V"


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 9, 2003)

They also never saw..Land of the lost.  They got stuck with Spielberg's Jurassic park,1,2,3. boy did they miss out. wait hold on what the hell am I saying, please some one shoot me.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

They don't know why the Bill is so sad.  
They don't know conjunction junction, or what his function is.
They'll never know the true joy of sporting a mullet when they
were actually fashionable.


----------



## Seig (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *They also never saw..Land of the lost.  They got stuck with Spielberg's Jurassic park,1,2,3. boy did they miss out. wait hold on what the hell am I saying, please some one shoot me.  *


And they have never been afraid of the _Sleestack_


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *If this doesn't make you feel old, I don't know what
> will. Here's this year's list:
> 
> ...





Gee I remember none of this stuff.. I must be OLD~!!!
*G*


----------



## Seig (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Gee I remember none of this stuff.. I must be OLD~!!!
> *G* *


Yes but she ducks every time I offer her a Hawaiian  Punch (hmmm, may be a good kenpo thing in there somewhere) and she laughs about orange teeth when i mention Tang.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes but she ducks every time I offer her a Hawaiian  Punch (hmmm, may be a good kenpo thing in there somewhere) and she laughs about orange teeth when i mention Tang. *



Hey~!   Beast~!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Gee I remember none of this stuff.. I must be OLD~!!!
> *G* *




Ms. KenpoTess,

Maybe you were just too Busy during this time period.
Or you are not as old as you have been told by others.  


Just giving you options.

Rich


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ms. KenpoTess,
> 
> Maybe you were just too Busy during this time period.
> ...


*G*
Gee  you have a point there Rich.. actually I remember sitting waiting for the b/w telly to heat up to watch morning cartoons.. which at the time was a day to remember.. The Day President Kennedy was shot.. I was watching Mighty Mouse.. 
I remember the shuttle tragedy.. I was working as a nurse and we all gathered in a patients room with tears streaming down our faces.. 
I remember milk being delivered in a metal insulated box on the front porch.. Chocolate milk was especially good in those glass bottles. 

I loved my transistor radio.. carried that with me everywhere .. and my hi-fi .. could play 45s and with a special plastic disc insert.. I could play good ole 33 .3's.. 
oh yeah Rich.. I remember ... and then some..   Being 43 has its merits .. It's the day to day stuff I tend to forget.. *w*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **G*
> Gee  you have a point there Rich.. actually I remember sitting waiting for the b/w telly to heat up to watch morning cartoons.. which at the time was a day to remember.. The Day President Kennedy was shot.. I was watching Mighty Mouse..
> I remember the shuttle tragedy.. I was working as a nurse and we all gathered in a patients room with tears streaming down our faces..
> ...




KenpoTess,

I remember many of the things you mention here also.

Black and White TV's

Metal Box that Milk Men delivered the milk too, and you left either cash or check for them and no one bothered it.

I had a hi fi that played 33.3 and with an insert play 45's and also had a 78 RPM speed.  

Mighty Mouse ROCKS

and of course the space tragedy of the shuttle.

And I am only 36  

Enjoy


----------



## Seig (Jan 10, 2003)

When I was a kid adults used to bore me to tears with their tedious diatribes about how hard things were when they were growing up.  What with walking twenty-five miles to school every morning uphill both ways through year 'round blizzards to their one-room schoolhouse. And I remember promising myself that when I grew up there was no way in hell I was going to lay a bunch of crap like that on kids about how hard I had it and how 
easy they've got it!

But.... Now that I've reached the ripe old age of thirty , I can't help but look around and notice the youth of today. You've got it so darrned easy!

I mean, compared to my childhood, you live in Utopia!  And I hate to say it but you kids today you don't know how good you've got it!

I mean, when I was a kid we didn't have The Internet--we wanted to know something, we had to go to the library and look it up ourselves!

And there was no e-mail!  We had to actually write somebody a 
letter--with a pen!--and then you had to walk all the way across the street and put it in the mailbox and it would take like a week to get there!

And there were no MP3s or Napsters! You wanted to steal music, you had to go to the danged record store and shoplift it yourself!

Or we had to wait around all day to tape it off the radio and the DJ would usually talk over some part of it and screw it all up!

You want to hear about hardship?  You couldn't just download porn! You had to bribe some homeless dude to buy you a copy of "Hustler" at the 7-11! 
It was either that or ****-off to the lingerie section of the JC Penney catalog!

Those were your options!

We didn't have fancy crap like Call Waiting! If you were on the phone and somebody else called they got a busy signal!  And we didn't have fancy Caller ID Boxes either! When the phone rang, you had no idea who it was it could be your boss, your mom, a collections agent, your drug dealer, you didn't know!!! You just had to pick it up and take your chances, mister!

And we didn't have any fancy Sony Playstation videogames with
high-resolution 3-D graphics!  We had the Atari 2600!  With games like "Space Invaders" and "Asteroids" and the graphics sucked! Your guy was a little square! You had to use your imagination! And there were no multiple levels or screens, it was just one screen forever!  And you could never win, the game just kept getting harder and faster until you died!

Just like LIFE!

When you went to the movie theater there no such thing as stadium seating!  All the seats were the same height! A tall guy sat in front of you, you were screwed!

And sure, we had cable television, but back then that was only like 20 channels and there was no onscreen menu! You had to use a little book called a TV Guide to find out what was on!

And there was no Cartoon Network! You could only get cartoons on Saturday morning... ...D'ya hear what the hell I'm saying!?!
We had to wait ALL WEEK, you spoiled little bastards!

That's exactly what I'm talking about! You kids today have got it too easy.

You're spoiled, I swear ! You guys wouldn't last five minutes
back in 1983!


----------



## Sigung86 (Jan 10, 2003)

Having been born in 1948 (You do the math) ... I won't diatribe about how much easier each newer generation has had it.  That really isn't what it's about, anyway!

I am very happy to be living right along and enjoying each and every new thing that comes along.  It keeps my "child-like" incredibility factor higher.  I was reading the other day about a new process the "scientists" are working on whereby molecules have no center.  They still act like they do!  Now what is cool about that?  The material that is made out of it can have multiple functions.  It will have the ability to "morph" into a different item.  Silly example ... Toothbrush to PDA ... Another example ... Food synthesizers right off of the Enterprise, Voyager, etc.  We are living now in wonderful times, perilous in many respects, but more wonderful than not.

I will be very sorry to leave when the game is over, but that is the way the game has been going since day one.  I'm just content to be part of the game while I'm here.  It is really, bottom line, a lot of fun.

But... I do, on occasion, miss Mighty Mouse! :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *They don't know why the Bill is so sad.
> They don't know conjunction junction, or what his function is.
> They'll never know the true joy of sporting a mullet when they
> were actually fashionable. *



Conjunction Junction what's your function....LOL!    I loved that little skit!


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 10, 2003)

I lived on one hill this summer and worked on another one. In other words when I get older and have grandkids and stuff I'll be able to complain to them about how "*I had to bike uphill both ways in order to work in the summer and I had to wear a full wool uniform everyday no matter how hot it was*". . . . . and I'll be telling the truth.  :rofl: 

I worked as a military re-enactor, hence the wool uniform and with the hills, I'd bike down one and up the other to get to work and then back down that one and up the first one to get home. 

Just for the record I was only born in 1981:
-If you go to PEI they still have glass pop bottles with caps the require and opener (or at least they did a few years ago)
-I've never had cable
-Our TV is almost as old a I am so the remote hasn't worked in years.
-I remember my moms hard contact lens
-I remember the "Who shot J.R.?" stuff from Dallas
*and*
-My high school typing class was done on typewriters

Boy, I guess that two years made a pretty big differance.


----------

